# Ever witness a funny pull-over?



## GMACK24 (Jun 2, 2003)

I was leaving my house the other night and I get to the stop sign at
the end of my street, no big deal.

I slow down put my left turn signal on, STOP and then when the coast
was clear I took my left.

As I look in my rear view I see this stupid ricer blow through the
stop sign taking a right with no blinker on.

Then I laugh as my Town Police car snaps on his blue lights and pulls
him over. He was sitting in the parking lot across the street from
that intersection. Too Funny ! ! !

HA HA

Do you guys have any funny stories ?
Post em here ! ! ! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

HA! That must have been a sight to see when the CV takes over the Porsche


----------



## ryan933 (Oct 3, 2003)

A few weeks ago I was in fairly thick traffic on 128 South near the Rt. 20 exit. In my rear view I see some jerk in a Jeep Cherokee come flying up the breakdown lane. :up: 

:sb: Before I could even finish my rant about .."this is why we need more Troopers" the flashing of blue lights in my rear view catches my eye. Low and behold, there came a Trooper making his way across the lanes and into the breakdown lane. Once he reached the breakdown lane, he stands on it and passes me doing about 70. =D> 

A few minutes later I pass the MSP cruiser with aforementioned jerk in the Cherokee pulled over, and clearly reading him the riot act!

It was a good day!  

Ryan


----------



## ROBOCOP1982 (Sep 4, 2002)

"Police Boat stops vehicle on highway!" :A!: 

We were trailering our boat to a marina for some maintenance work, sitting in traffic as usual. What else is there to do on Cape Cod in the summer? In true fashion, a real winner decided that he did not need to wait traffic and he would instead come flying up the breakdown lane. I was in the passenger seat and saw the guy flying up in the rear view mirror. I stuck my head out the window and motioned for him to stop and get back into traffic. I guess he caught wind of the three foor high letters on the boat that say "POLICE." I would have love to have seen the dispatchers faces if we had called in and stated we had a vehicle stopped on RTE 132! :rock:


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2003)

I was on my way home on the highway and I looked to the other side of the highway real quick and saw a motorcyle going the wrong way. I thought I was going crazy for a second so I looked again and he was still going the wrong way. I started to laugh cause that is the funniest thing I have ever seen. But it's very dangerous and there were no cops around at the time. I wonder what happened to him or her.


----------



## ROBOCOP1982 (Sep 4, 2002)

Yeah that's hilarious... :A!: :HS: Perhaps a call to the MSP was in order there. :ermm:


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2003)

I didn't have my cell phone on me so I can't say I could have called the MSP. Maybe someone else did, it's not really my problem.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Jenny09 Wrote:


> I didn't have my cell phone on me so I can't say I could have called the MSP. Maybe someone else did, it's not really my problem.


There you go Jenny... are you really looking for a career in L.E.?? Because I can already tell you, you don't have what it takes. If everyone thinks like that, many criminals would not get caught. Many scumbags get locked up because people make the call to a PD..not because


> it's not really my problem


.

You have the same unappreciative shitty attitude as citizens that complain about Police. Obviously you don't care about the public safety at large. You don't belong in LE...or a Fire Dept..or even a EMT... you obviously just don't care. You think it would have been hilarious if that guy got killed or killed an innocent family, huh? You are not right, not right at all. Seek help. :evil:


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

RPD,

You seem a bit angered by Jenny from the block. :lol:


----------



## ROBOCOP1982 (Sep 4, 2002)

> it's not really my problem.


If a member of YOUR family got killed because of this nut, would it have been your problem? I'm with RPD on this one. Its sounds harsh, but your attitude of 'let someone else do it' and 'it's someone else's problem' has no place in law enforcement. In fact it illustrates a very immature attitude. That's just my 2cents.


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2003)

I think everyone misunderstood what I was saying, god people flip out can't say that is really healthy. I should have rephrased what I meant because it came out wrong. I meant to say that because I didn't have my cell phone it wasn't something I could take care of at the moment. I'm not going to come back with insults because that's just low so that's all I really have to say. Sorry for the misunderstanding.


----------

